# [EVDL] Rebirth Auto Good?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm getting close to placing an order with Rebirth Auto, and was hoping to get some thumbs-up or thumbs-down reviews before I sent off my hard earned money. Feel free to post here or email me privately. Many thanks!
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120309/98a99216/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I got a Solution 1 from them and it and they were AOK!



> David Dymaxion <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I'm getting close to placing an order with Rebirth Auto, and was hoping to
> > get some thumbs-up or thumbs-down reviews before I sent off my hard earned
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have know Sabastien that owns Rebirth Auto for 4 years or more way before 
they built there new Junior controller & they are really a great bunch of 
people & have a great controllers both of them & they stand behind there 
products. I have never yet heard of there controllers messing up they are 
built really solid & if they did or do I am sure they will take care of any 
thing that goes wrong with there controllers, plus they have a really nice 
throttle pod that is really sweet too. The only thing wrong is at this time 
in my live I just can't afford to buy that good of products plus I have 
tried & I can't get Subastien to sponsor me on my Green Thang all 100% 
electric motorcycle! if U get one have fun driveling trouble free & enjoy! 
& -----Original Message----- 
From: Sam Shepherd
Sent: Friday, March 09, 2012 8:29 PM
To: David Dymaxion ; Electric Vehicle Discussion List ponsors
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Rebirth Auto Good?

I got a Solution 1 from them and it and they were AOK!

On Fri, Mar 9, 2012 at 2:58 PM, David Dymaxion 


> <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I'm getting close to placing an order with Rebirth Auto, and was hoping to
> > get some thumbs-up or thumbs-down reviews before I sent off my hard earned
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David,
You don't say exactly what you are ordering, they are the designers and
builders of the Solatron 1 and the .5 , and are soon to market a 3500 amp @
up to about 500 volts I had ocasion in 2010 and 2011, to visit the shop
monthly and I saw the prototypes and talked with the Electrical Engineer
and Mechanical Engineer who teamed up to design and build the controllers.
Also I observed and was allowed to ask questions and I received definitive
answers because I am recognised by them as knowlegable Now that I have
moved a hundred miles away I don't see them often but I was at the EV Expo
in tampa and they had a beautiful twin motor Porshe on display and their
work is so well done that I would expect their complete conversions to win
the "Concourse de Elegance" prize. They do luxury cars shipped to them out
of Europe too then ship them back. And their transmission to motor adapter
plates are milled on a cnc machine from a solid block of aluminum alloy. I
have no problem recomending and endorsing their products as top quality and
their conversions demonstrate the best workmanship and materials.
Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* (Founder)
*"**Electric Car Service Shop"*
*[ the Forgotten Infrastructure ]*
*[email protected] <http://www.e-v-t-i-inc.com/> *
(Adviser)* EVTI-EVA Education Chapter*
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


> David Dymaxion <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I'm getting close to placing an order with Rebirth Auto, and was hoping to
> > get some thumbs-up or thumbs-down reviews before I sent off my hard earned
> ...


----------

